# Retired Americans -- help with visa bureaucracy



## walklans

My husband and I would like to retire to Italy from the U.S., but the bureaucracy around the elective residency visa seems overwhelming. We have done lots of research but are boggled by the requirement that we have to rent or buy (don't want to buy) a place in Italy before we apply for the visa. It also sounds like Italian property owners are reluctant to agree to a long-term rental contract. It's our understanding that this would put us in the same legal category as a permanent Italian resident, which limits their control of the property. We're also not rich so we don't want to pay rent for months while our visa is under consideration. Can anyone tell us how you dealt with these issues? Thank you!

Sherry


----------



## ZsaZSa

*Any Luck?*

Oh goodness...that's a good piece of info......We are looking to do the move in early 2011. Any news you could send my way would be appreciated. Where do you plan to move in Italy?


----------



## Jim2551

We just received our residency visas -- provided unbelievable amounts of documentation, plus demonstrated that we already own a house, and more than 48,000 eu in guaranteed income per year (!), which is the minimum to emigrate to Italy as retired Americans. Hope this helps!


----------



## ZsaZSa

Jim2551 said:


> We just received our residency visas -- provided unbelievable amounts of documentation, plus demonstrated that we already own a house, and more than 48,000 eu in guaranteed income per year (!), which is the minimum to emigrate to Italy as retired Americans. Hope this helps!


Good to know...did you have to apply for the residency visa in Italy or the states?
Also, did it require a Shengen Visa as well?
Where did you buy your home? And how were the prices?
Thank you so much!! Best of luck to you.


----------



## ZsaZSa

ZsaZSa said:


> Good to know...did you have to apply for the residency visa in Italy or the states?
> Also, did it require a Shengen Visa as well?
> Where did you buy your home? And how were the prices?
> Thank you so much!! Best of luck to you.


Did your gauranteed income include liquid cash, and credit availability, or just your retirement income?


----------



## Jim2551

We had to document EVERYTHING, deeds, leases, brokerage accounts, guaranteed pension, Social Security statements, the whole ball of wax!! Credit lines and credit availability (home equity lines or credit card limits DID NOT COUNT). We bought property in the South, very reasonably, one to live in, the other to rent (near beaches). The visa required for residenza elettiva IS the Schengen visa, good for 365 days with multiple entries(during which one must establish the residency), it must be obtained here in the States BEFORE relocating on a long-term basis to Italy. Quite the process!


----------



## ZsaZSa

Jim2551 said:


> We had to document EVERYTHING, deeds, leases, brokerage accounts, guaranteed pension, Social Security statements, the whole ball of wax!! Credit lines and credit availability (home equity lines or credit card limits DID NOT COUNT). We bought property in the South, very reasonably, one to live in, the other to rent (near beaches). The visa required for residenza elettiva IS the Schengen visa, good for 365 days with multiple entries(during which one must establish the residency), it must be obtained here in the States BEFORE relocating on a long-term basis to Italy. Quite the process!


Thank you for the speedy reply....so the total needed in US dollars is approximately $68,000 a year for two people...is that correct? Sound like daunting paperwork...but aren't you happy you did it and living the life you want?


----------



## ZsaZSa

A question I have would be, did you have to maintain a residence in the states in order to process the elective residency visa for Italy? We will be selling our U.S. home to make our move there and don't really want to have a permanent residence here any longer.


----------



## walklans

*Rentals?*

Has anyone retired to Italy from t he U.S. and rented a house for a year or two rather than buying one? If so, can you recommend any online sources for rentals that are longer than by the week or minth and not too expensive? Thank you! 

Sherry


----------



## walklans

*retiring to italy*



ZsaZSa said:


> Oh goodness...that's a good piece of info......We are looking to do the move in early 2011. Any news you could send my way would be appreciated. Where do you plan to move in Italy?


We are thinking about central Italy, maybe Le Marche, Abruzzo or Umbria--also in 2011. But we need to figure out this problem of having to buy or rent BEFORE we can apply for a visa. We don't want to buy and don't want to sign a rental agreement in Italy before we know whether our visa applications will be approved! HELP! Where are you thinking of moving? Sherry


----------



## ZsaZSa

walklans said:


> We are thinking about central Italy, maybe Le Marche, Abruzzo or Umbria--also in 2011. But we need to figure out this problem of having to buy or rent BEFORE we can apply for a visa. We don't want to buy and don't want to sign a rental agreement in Italy before we know whether our visa applications will be approved! HELP! Where are you thinking of moving? Sherry


Hello Sherry-

We are thinking Bologna, or Florence. We have many friends in Florence and it really feels like home to us. However, Bologna (which we love), being a bit further North would allow us to travel to other countries a little easier rather than traveling the entire country, or else we would be looking more southern to Sorrento. 

I know the rental issue is a problem. We are actually thinking that if the Visa doesn't come through, we would still have a rental there (at least a stay for 3 months) and just travel back and forth for a while (1 year) until we find out what the details would be. Then we would be able to decide whether of not to purchase.
Either way...we are going.


----------



## vintage

walklans said:


> We are thinking about central Italy, maybe Le Marche, Abruzzo or Umbria--also in 2011. But we need to figure out this problem of having to buy or rent BEFORE we can apply for a visa. We don't want to buy and don't want to sign a rental agreement in Italy before we know whether our visa applications will be approved! HELP! Where are you thinking of moving? Sherry


Hi,
I have been in email contact with all 10 consulates, still waiting for reply from 5. From all the research I have done so far I can say that you will have to have a lease or proof of ownership before you apply. Two of the consulates have said that owning a house was mandatory, but I don't know if they are just trying to discourage people from trying. My main question to the consulate is how much income do you need to show, none of them really want to answer this. Mostly they say you need to bring 6 months of financial statements. You can make an appointment for an interview with your regional consulate, maybe they can give more info in person, this is what I plan on doing in the future. When I get all my responses from the consulates, I will post the results on this forum.
Bill
also see the post titled "Packing it in to go to Italy"


----------



## patyrod

Is the $48,000 for two people? If so, is it half that for one person?


----------



## maryann

walklans said:


> My husband and I would like to retire to Italy from the U.S., but the bureaucracy around the elective residency visa seems overwhelming. We have done lots of research but are boggled by the requirement that we have to rent or buy (don't want to buy) a place in Italy before we apply for the visa. It also sounds like Italian property owners are reluctant to agree to a long-term rental contract. It's our understanding that this would put us in the same legal category as a permanent Italian resident, which limits their control of the property. We're also not rich so we don't want to pay rent for months while our visa is under consideration. Can anyone tell us how you dealt with these issues? Thank you!
> 
> Sherry


Hi, Sherry, how are you doing with the visa thing? Well, get a load of this! We have already bought a home there and now I am hearing about income requirements for the elective residency. It seems that there are many different ways these consulates handle income requirements. We are not rich, either, and when I did all the research on buying a home, I never read about how one can be refused a visa. I live in New York. Wouldn't you think the consulates should all be on the same page? I actually lose sleep at night about this. Can you respond back, please, maybe we can privately im.
MaryAnn


----------



## maryann

vintage said:


> Hi,
> I have been in email contact with all 10 consulates, still waiting for reply from 5. From all the research I have done so far I can say that you will have to have a lease or proof of ownership before you apply. Two of the consulates have said that owning a house was mandatory, but I don't know if they are just trying to discourage people from trying. My main question to the consulate is how much income do you need to show, none of them really want to answer this. Mostly they say you need to bring 6 months of financial statements. You can make an appointment for an interview with your regional consulate, maybe they can give more info in person, this is what I plan on doing in the future. When I get all my responses from the consulates, I will post the results on this forum.
> Bill
> also see the post titled "Packing it in to go to Italy"


Hi, there; I have bought a home in Italy, but am trying to get concrete answers on the Family Reasons visa. Would you know anything about that? My husband is born in France. The consulate is making it sound like he has to have already had his residency and Italian Identity card before I can be given a visa. Do you know if the income they state, they called it monthly income, not from job, if it has to be soley pension and annuities, or can it be from bank savings?
Thanks.
MaryAnn


----------



## maryann

ZsaZSa said:


> Oh goodness...that's a good piece of info......We are looking to do the move in early 2011. Any news you could send my way would be appreciated. Where do you plan to move in Italy?


Hi, how are you doing with your move? We are hoping to move to Italy before winter. We bought a home, but I had no idea that there were income requirements! Am getting worried and it is always on my mind. Can you share what you have learned? I did not get the idea from my consulate that you needed to own a home. I was told, though, that you needed 4000 euros a month, per person , and they seemed to stress pension and annuities. I am not sure if they are considering savings. Love to hear from you.
MaryAnn


----------



## Bevdeforges

Hi Maryann,
One thing to remember is that the income figures (and much of the other "requirements") for certain kinds of visas are only guidelines. Every country I'm familiar with has the policy of evaluating each case on its own merits - but only the French consulates (as far as I've seen) come right out and state on the websites that just because you have all the things they mention doesn't mean you're assured a visa when you apply. FWIW, just ask anyone who has applied for a visa to live in the US.

The idea of permitting the non-EU spouse of an EU citizen to reside in Italy (or anywhere else in Europe) is a mandate from the EU, and actually it usually means that it's easier to get your residence as the spouse of an EU national than if you were married to someone from the country you're looking to live in. Still, it's very common that the host country will want to see proof that your husband has already established residence in Italy before they'll grant you a residence permit.

The other critical factor is that of proof of EU nationality for your husband. You say he was born in France, but does he have a currently valid _carte d'identité_? (A French passport does not prove French nationality - stupid distinction, but it's the way things work.) There is currently a "fuss" here in France about some prefectures refusing to renew identity cards for some citizens born in France to foreigner parents. It might be a good time for him to make sure his French identity card is up to date and has a few more years to run on it. 

Technically, once he is established in Italy and can prove adequate resources to support you, you can enter Italy on a Schengen visa (i.e. 90 day tourist visa - just a stamp in your passport) and then you register as a resident as the spouse of an EU national. But yes, he does have to establish residence first - and that includes proof of income.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## maryann

Jim2551 said:


> We just received our residency visas -- provided unbelievable amounts of documentation, plus demonstrated that we already own a house, and more than 48,000 eu in guaranteed income per year (!), which is the minimum to emigrate to Italy as retired Americans. Hope this helps!


Hello, Jim, we bought a home in Italy. My husband is born in France, has a French passport, but I am getting very frustrated with not getting concrete answers from consulates as to the requirements of the Family visa.
As far as income, is the 48000 euros per person or per couple? May I ask what state that consulate was in that informed you of that? I ask because I have heard so many different figures.
Thank you.
MaryAnn


----------



## Adrm

I'm Italian , and i can swear that the worst place you can retire is Italy ...
I know many people love tuscani but Trust in me ... give it away.
Me and my Gf moved to greece due to the incredibly high prices of the cost of live and the fact that the burocracy ,mygf is from serbia , was driving us crazy...I really love the italian sight , the Italian food and the weather in summer ...but in winter it's crazy cold , so cold that you won't go out or move a step ...
Trust in me...don't waste your time ... I personally suggest to you Zakinthos Island Where I live now in Greece , not so complicated , not so expansive and really safe...and also ...actually we are in Tshirts and relaxing ... my family is freezing in Italy .
If i can help you in anyway by translating something don't worry if I can halp you in changing your mind ,and trust in me it's not a mistake ...I'll help you .
Up to you .send me as many Private message as you like ...don't worry at all
by now My best wishes


----------



## vintage

maryann said:


> Hi, there; I have bought a home in Italy, but am trying to get concrete answers on the Family Reasons visa. Would you know anything about that? My husband is born in France. The consulate is making it sound like he has to have already had his residency and Italian Identity card before I can be given a visa. Do you know if the income they state, they called it monthly income, not from job, if it has to be soley pension and annuities, or can it be from bank savings?
> Thanks.
> MaryAnn


Hi MaryAnn,

The income doesn't have to be from pensions or annuities. This is what I received from one of the consulates 
"One of the most important requirement is a costant and consistent financial
contribution (not from job) " 
another said "6 months worth of bank statement, brokerage accounts, investments, mutual funds, pensions, monthly revenues from lease etc " 
As to the amount, there is no set amount you will find out what they want from you when you go to apply. I would suggest making an appointment with the consulate to discuss all this before you apply for a visa. 
I would say that the chances of getting a visa are going to be different for everyone, I am not going to try yet until I can speak italian a lot better and I have done more long stay visits.
My plan at first will be to share my time between the US and Italy, 90 days here than 90 days there and so on. I know this is not the answers you wanted to hear but it is better to be completely prepared for the consulate's answer and have a back up plan.

Buona fortuna
Bill

PS check out the discussion "Packing it in to go to Italy" there is more info on this subject there.


----------



## maryann

vintage said:


> Hi MaryAnn,
> 
> The income doesn't have to be from pensions or annuities. This is what I received from one of the consulates
> "One of the most important requirement is a costant and consistent financial
> contribution (not from job) "
> another said "6 months worth of bank statement, brokerage accounts, investments, mutual funds, pensions, monthly revenues from lease etc "
> As to the amount, there is no set amount you will find out what they want from you when you go to apply. I would suggest making an appointment with the consulate to discuss all this before you apply for a visa.
> I would say that the chances of getting a visa are going to be different for everyone, I am not going to try yet until I can speak italian a lot better and I have done more long stay visits.
> My plan at first will be to share my time between the US and Italy, 90 days here than 90 days there and so on. I know this is not the answers you wanted to hear but it is better to be completely prepared for the consulate's answer and have a back up plan.
> 
> Buona fortuna
> Bill
> 
> PS check out the discussion "Packing it in to go to Italy" there is more info on this subject there.




Bill, thanks so much. Have you heard back from any consulates? I have written quite a few. You see, my husband is born in France and will be renewing his French passport. The Family Reasons visa, well, I am getting conflicting info on that. One time it sounds like the EU Citizen has to be already living in Italy and then I can apply for the visa, and then another time it appears that the visa is also for a spouse of the EU citizen ACCOMPANYING the EU citizen. That one does not seem to require tons of income, just proof that the EU citizen can support me. 
So, I guess you still have to show what you have. We have very little in pensions. 
Bill, I cannot find the message on the forum about the income requirement one person found. He said it was 48000 euros per year. Is that per person? He sounded like it was pensions. When I called the consulate, I was told 4000 euros a month, per person. That is $144,000 a year, and it sounded like pensions. (at the rate of $1.50 for one euro.) So someone on the forum asked him is that per person and I cannot find the response. I have trouble navigating the forum sometimes. Would love your reply. 

Where do you want to stay? Do you have future plans of living there all year?
Thanks.
MaryAnn


----------



## vintage

maryann said:


> Bill, thanks so much. Have you heard back from any consulates? I have written quite a few. You see, my husband is born in France and will be renewing his French passport. The Family Reasons visa, well, I am getting conflicting info on that. One time it sounds like the EU Citizen has to be already living in Italy and then I can apply for the visa, and then another time it appears that the visa is also for a spouse of the EU citizen ACCOMPANYING the EU citizen. That one does not seem to require tons of income, just proof that the EU citizen can support me.
> So, I guess you still have to show what you have. We have very little in pensions.
> Bill, I cannot find the message on the forum about the income requirement one person found. He said it was 48000 euros per year. Is that per person? He sounded like it was pensions. When I called the consulate, I was told 4000 euros a month, per person. That is $144,000 a year, and it sounded like pensions. (at the rate of $1.50 for one euro.) So someone on the forum asked him is that per person and I cannot find the response. I have trouble navigating the forum sometimes. Would love your reply.
> 
> Where do you want to stay? Do you have future plans of living there all year?
> Thanks.
> MaryAnn


Hi,

Don't get hung up on the income number, like I said I don't think there is any set amount, it will vary based on other factors. Yes I have heard back from the consulates and the info was not to helpful, I posted a couple of the more informative responses in my previous post. Others said that you had to own a house which I don't think is true another said that you need to prove over $100,000 per person which I hope is not true. 
I own a home in Capestrano, I would love to live there year-round but we will see how that goes.
Bill


----------



## maryann

vintage said:


> Hi,
> 
> Don't get hung up on the income number, like I said I don't think there is any set amount, it will vary based on other factors. Yes I have heard back from the consulates and the info was not to helpful, I posted a couple of the more informative responses in my previous post. Others said that you had to own a house which I don't think is true another said that you need to prove over $100,000 per person which I hope is not true.
> I own a home in Capestrano, I would love to live there year-round but we will see how that goes.
> Bill


Bill, the $100,000 a person, well...does that mean per year of living there, so $200,000 the first year and if you live there forever, then, well...follow? How did you take that? Didn't you think that the Consulates would all have the same regulations?? I thought so.
Do you know of anyone who is the spouse of a European citizen and they want to move to Italy?
Thank you for replying. We all have to stick together, right? be well


----------



## vintage

maryann said:


> Bill, the $100,000 a person, well...does that mean per year of living there, so $200,000 the first year and if you live there forever, then, well...follow? How did you take that? Didn't you think that the Consulates would all have the same regulations?? I thought so.
> Do you know of anyone who is the spouse of a European citizen and they want to move to Italy?
> Thank you for replying. We all have to stick together, right? be well


I wish I could be of more help here, but I don't know of anyone who is the spouse of an EU. 
Bill


----------



## maryann

Jim2551 said:


> We just received our residency visas -- provided unbelievable amounts of documentation, plus demonstrated that we already own a house, and more than 48,000 eu in guaranteed income per year (!), which is the minimum to emigrate to Italy as retired Americans. Hope this helps!


Jim, someone on the forum supplied 2 attachments with info on the income requirements and said they saw 12, 676 euros a year. I am searching and searching and cannot locate the post. It was either in Packing it in to go to Italy or the one called Retired Americans..help with bureaucracy. Would you know where it is?
thanks
MaryAnn


----------



## csainz

*Bureaucratic stuffs!*

HI,
I also am studying and trying to learn on what to do in moving to Italy. I would like to go there either later this year or next year. I recently joined the Sovereign
Society and purchased their book on Offshore Residency, Dual Passports, etc.

I am thinking that the Tourist visa is the way to go at first until you get established. According to the info, tourist visas are easy to obtain and renewable indefinitely for those who can show adequate means of financial support. 

Once resident in Italy registering as a resident or domiciliary means only a visit to the local, neighborhood police station. Registration is renewable at three-month intervals, but the local police will give six - and 12- month permits once a foreign person is established and known in the community.

Under the current Italian law, tourists are required to register with a local police station and obtain a permiesso di soggiono (permit of stay) within eight working days of their arrival, regardless of the intended length of stay. Visitors may be required to show police that they have sufficient means of financial support. Credit cards, ATM cards, Travelers' checks, prepaid hotel/vacation vouchers, etc. may be evidience of sufficient means.

This permit of stay is required in order to rent anything or get a phone, etc. So for me at this time, that is probably the path I will take. The police department can advise what other forms are needed for rentals, utilities, etc. This appears to be the easiest and least red tape method.

One of the reasons it is so difficult when getting a long term permit from a consulate located in the US is that the US is not wanting to loose residents now. So for me and maybe for you, the Tourist Visa is a place to start!

Good luck and maybe we will see each other over there.
Charlotte






walklans said:


> My husband and I would like to retire to Italy from the U.S., but the bureaucracy around the elective residency visa seems overwhelming. We have done lots of research but are boggled by the requirement that we have to rent or buy (don't want to buy) a place in Italy before we apply for the visa. It also sounds like Italian property owners are reluctant to agree to a long-term rental contract. It's our understanding that this would put us in the same legal category as a permanent Italian resident, which limits their control of the property. We're also not rich so we don't want to pay rent for months while our visa is under consideration. Can anyone tell us how you dealt with these issues? Thank you!
> 
> Sherry


----------



## NickZ

Sounds like you need a new book. Almost everything in your post is wrong 

There is no tourist visa for US citizens. Unless it means the longer then 90 day stay. But that's not that easy to get and has a max of 180 days.


----------



## ZsaZSa

NickZ said:


> Sounds like you need a new book. Almost everything in your post is wrong
> 
> There is no tourist visa for US citizens. Unless it means the longer then 90 day stay. But that's not that easy to get and has a max of 180 days.


Hmmm, that is what the Passport book, The complete guide to off shore residency, Dual citizenship and passports printed in 2009 by the Sovereign Society, says, word-for-word. It says 6 and 12 month permits once a person is established and known in the community. Plus what he said in his post....

Well, I guess it is supposed to be complicated, or everyone would be setting up house somewhere else, right? I wish everyone the best of luck with this visa issue, me included.

How long have you been abroad? I am sure you have gone through the process. Is it as daunting as everyone says?

-Zsa Zsa


----------



## Bevdeforges

ZsaZSa said:


> Hmmm, that is what the Passport book, The complete guide to off shore residency, Dual citizenship and passports printed in 2009 by the Sovereign Society, says, word-for-word. It says 6 and 12 month permits once a person is established and known in the community. Plus what he said in his post....


Just out of curiosity, I googled that Sovereign Society. It's a group of people in Florida dedicated to preserving their own wealth through offshore investments in tax havens. They claim you can "protect" your wealth from taxes by obtaining a second passport, but fail to mention (at least in the promotional material on the book) the little stickler about US citizens being subject to US income taxes no matter where they live in the world. (And just in case it's not mentioned in their book, renouncing your US citizenship "for tax reasons" invokes a bunch of penalties - including a special tax on your worldwide income for having renounced your citizenship.)

I would not trust any of the information in the book.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## NickZ

I hold dual citizenship. So have no worries about visas. At least in Italy. 

I find it funny that Italy is being classed a tax haven -)


----------



## ZsaZSa

Bevdeforges said:


> Just out of curiosity, I googled that Sovereign Society. It's a group of people in Florida dedicated to preserving their own wealth through offshore investments in tax havens. They claim you can "protect" your wealth from taxes by obtaining a second passport, but fail to mention (at least in the promotional material on the book) the little stickler about US citizens being subject to US income taxes no matter where they live in the world. (And just in case it's not mentioned in their book, renouncing your US citizenship "for tax reasons" invokes a bunch of penalties - including a special tax on your worldwide income for having renounced your citizenship.)
> 
> I would not trust any of the information in the book.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Hello Bev-

I only read parts of the book the pertained to the visa information. I personally don't care for their messages about the whole tax business anyway. I am certainly not in that league to have to worry about it. My accountant did mention still having to file taxes returns here in the US, and I trust him... 

The whole long term stay permit process seems ominous, but I am one to follow the right path... and will do whatever it takes to comply.

Thanks for your insite though.


----------



## csainz

*Retired Americans - visa stuffs*

Hello All and Bev,

Everything in books is to be read with discernment - that is first and foremost. I am one that investigates and researches (maybe to a fault) before I recommend anything or any source. The Sovereign Society has been in business for many years. They have one of the best legal teams in the world and their information is updated daily.....

There are no law suits filed against them for any of their advice. That speaks volumes to me. 

Thank you for reminding all of us to use discernment and to be a healthy skeptic!
Cheers,
Charlotte



ZsaZSa said:


> Hello Bev-
> 
> I only read parts of the book the pertained to the visa information. I personally don't care for their messages about the whole tax business anyway. I am certainly not in that league to have to worry about it. My accountant did mention still having to file taxes returns here in the US, and I trust him...
> 
> The whole long term stay permit process seems ominous, but I am one to follow the right path... and will do whatever it takes to comply.
> 
> Thanks for your insite though.


----------



## csainz

*More info please*

I was interested in reading your post. There are some questions I would like to ask you and would like to communicate with you via private message if you would be agreeable to that?

Talk to you soon I hope!
Charlotte





Adrm said:


> I'm Italian , and i can swear that the worst place you can retire is Italy ...
> I know many people love tuscani but Trust in me ... give it away.
> Me and my Gf moved to greece due to the incredibly high prices of the cost of live and the fact that the burocracy ,mygf is from serbia , was driving us crazy...I really love the italian sight , the Italian food and the weather in summer ...but in winter it's crazy cold , so cold that you won't go out or move a step ...
> Trust in me...don't waste your time ... I personally suggest to you Zakinthos Island Where I live now in Greece , not so complicated , not so expansive and really safe...and also ...actually we are in Tshirts and relaxing ... my family is freezing in Italy .
> If i can help you in anyway by translating something don't worry if I can halp you in changing your mind ,and trust in me it's not a mistake ...I'll help you .
> Up to you .send me as many Private message as you like ...don't worry at all
> by now My best wishes


----------



## Adrm

It's a tax nightmare ....


----------



## walklans

*Touist*



csainz said:


> HI,
> I also am studying and trying to learn on what to do in moving to Italy. I would like to go there either later this year or next year. I recently joined the Sovereign
> Society and purchased their book on Offshore Residency, Dual Passports, etc.
> 
> I am thinking that the Tourist visa is the way to go at first until you get established. According to the info, tourist visas are easy to obtain and renewable indefinitely for those who can show adequate means of financial support.
> 
> Once resident in Italy registering as a resident or domiciliary means only a visit to the local, neighborhood police station. Registration is renewable at three-month intervals, but the local police will give six - and 12- month permits once a foreign person is established and known in the community.
> 
> Under the current Italian law, tourists are required to register with a local police station and obtain a permiesso di soggiono (permit of stay) within eight working days of their arrival, regardless of the intended length of stay. Visitors may be required to show police that they have sufficient means of financial support. Credit cards, ATM cards, Travelers' checks, prepaid hotel/vacation vouchers, etc. may be evidience of sufficient means.
> 
> This permit of stay is required in order to rent anything or get a phone, etc. So for me at this time, that is probably the path I will take. The police department can advise what other forms are needed for rentals, utilities, etc. This appears to be the easiest and least red tape method.
> 
> One of the reasons it is so difficult when getting a long term permit from a consulate located in the US is that the US is not wanting to loose residents now. So for me and maybe for you, the Tourist Visa is a place to start!
> 
> Good luck and maybe we will see each other over there.
> Charlotte


thanks, Charlotte,

Everything I've read says that one can be in Italy (or any other EU country that signed the Schengen agreement) for 90 days out of 180--three months out of six months. After 90 days you have to leave the EU (not just Italy). Where did you see something about tourist visas being renewable? Thanks.

Sherry


----------



## vintage

I will be in Italy at the end of the month, I am going to the commune and asking about all this visa stuff, hopefully I will get some good info. I will post my results in April. 


I am also re-posting this request: 

"I would still appreciate some responses to the visa requirements from American expats or non EU expats who are living in Italy and have been through all of this."

someone out there has to have done this!

Bill


----------



## csainz

*Tourist Visas*

Hi Sherry,

I know this is very confusing and they don't often offer the less traveled available roads. I read this in The Passport Book which was just reprinted late 2009. They put it out twice a year depending on the updates. This was the 7th edition from Robert E. Bauman, JD.

I would suggest that you ask a consulate about just a regular tourist visa. Most US citizens go to Europe and can stay for 90 days without a visa. Then they must leave and come back in. Here are (2) consulates you can contact - one in the US and one in Italy and it would be interesting to see what they report.

U.S. Embassy, via Vittorio Veneto 119, 00187 Roma, Italy email is: [email protected] or their website is italy.usembassy.gov/Main/
tel: +(39) 06-46741 or fax is +(39) 06-46742-217

Embassy of Italy
3000 Whitehaven St, N.W., Washington, D.C. 20008
website is Embassy of Italy in Washington
tel: 202-612-4400 or fax is 202-518-2151

I hope this helps some!
Cheers;, Charlotte




walklans said:


> thanks, Charlotte,
> 
> Everything I've read says that one can be in Italy (or any other EU country that signed the Schengen agreement) for 90 days out of 180--three months out of six months. After 90 days you have to leave the EU (not just Italy). Where did you see something about tourist visas being renewable? Thanks.
> 
> Sherry


----------



## NickZ

walklans said:


> thanks, Charlotte,
> 
> Everything I've read says that one can be in Italy (or any other EU country that signed the Schengen agreement) for 90 days out of 180--three months out of six months. After 90 days you have to leave the EU (not just Italy). Where did you see something about tourist visas being renewable? Thanks.
> 
> Sherry


There is the potential to extend it for up to the full 180 days. OTOH unless you get sick or have a similar emergency getting it extended won't be easy.

Visas aren't issued in Italy.


----------



## Bevdeforges

csainz said:


> U.S. Embassy, via Vittorio Veneto 119, 00187 Roma, Italy email is: [email protected] or their website is italy.usembassy.gov/Main/
> tel: +(39) 06-46741 or fax is +(39) 06-46742-217


Just as an aside - there is little or nothing the US Embassy in Italy can do for US citizens hoping to get an Italian visa or looking to extend their Italian visa. Do check out their website, however, as they generally do carry good information on living in Italy. But unless you get arrested in Italy, they can't do much for you. And if you DO get arrested, chances are the best they do is visit you in jail.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Maddalena

walklans said:


> thanks, Charlotte,
> 
> Everything I've read says that one can be in Italy (or any other EU country that signed the Schengen agreement) for 90 days out of 180--three months out of six months. After 90 days you have to leave the EU (not just Italy). Where did you see something about tourist visas being renewable? Thanks.
> 
> Sherry


as far as I have found..90 day EU tourist VISAS re NOT "renewable" from within the EU..Non EU residents have to stay out of the EU for 90 days after "using up " their 90 day visitor visa


----------



## Joppa

Maddalena said:


> as far as I have found..90 day EU tourist VISAS re NOT "renewable" from within the EU..Non EU residents have to stay out of the EU for 90 days after "using up " their 90 day visitor visa


There is no such thing as an 'EU' visa - you mean Schengen visa or visa-waiver which is only valid for 90 days in any 180 days. Some EU countries are outside Schengen like UK, Ireland, Romania and Bulgaria, while several non-EU countries are part of Schengen, e.g. Switzerland, Norway, Iceland.


----------



## Larry and Arlene

We are looking at a move to probably Abruzzo in 2013. We have a house to sell before we can move. The "acceptable Residence" issue seems like "Catch 22." I don't know how you can commit to a rental lease of any length ( we don't plan to buy initially) without knowing if you will be approved for more than a 90 standard tourist visa. Does anyone have more recent experience than the posts above?


----------

